# (Bad News) Seagate: HDD production wont normalize till end of 2012



## guru_urug (Nov 20, 2011)

Seagate: HDD Production Won't Return to Normal For 1 Year

This sucks...I was hoping to get a new HDD by next Feb atleast.  Well I guess theres no point in waiting anymore


----------



## Jripper (Nov 20, 2011)

Gaaah >_< Catastrophic


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 20, 2011)

I think HDD's will be obsolete by then. SSD's are coming down on price quite fast. So I wont be surprised if HDD become obsolete.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 20, 2011)

Good bye Seagate.



thetechfreak said:


> I think HDD's will be obsolete by then. SSD's are coming down on price quite fast. So I wont be surprised if HDD become obsolete.



This is another concerning factor. But I don't think SSDs can ever replace HDDs.


----------



## mitraark (Nov 20, 2011)

NOOOOOOO T_T

I was hoping to get a 2TB in July 

Maybe i'll try to get one 2nd hand from a friend of mine.


----------



## avinandan012 (Nov 20, 2011)

Sad  i was thinking of buying 1 TB


----------



## fz8975 (Nov 20, 2011)

one can opt for WD ....right ??


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 20, 2011)

What I can say....

Thailand flood...
Bulldozer disaster.....
Product launch delays...
Harddisk price rise.... 

It is technical apocalypse.....


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 20, 2011)

fz8975 said:


> one can opt for WD ....right ??



No. They are facing 'exactly' same problem for 'exactly' same reason. (i.e. flood in Thailand)


----------



## ranjitsd (Nov 20, 2011)

Wt abt other hdd company


----------



## fz8975 (Nov 20, 2011)

SuperH3art said:


> What I can say....
> 
> Thailand flood...
> Bulldozer disaster.....
> ...



also you don't have a PC ...(No offence)


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 20, 2011)

ranjitsd said:


> Wt abt other hdd company



samsung & hitachi are part of seagate & WD now. also due to shortage, they'll raise their price too.


----------



## ranjitsd (Nov 20, 2011)

Good bye trinity and ivy just wait for haswell


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 20, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I think HDD's will be obsolete by then. SSD's are coming down on price quite fast. So I wont be surprised if HDD become obsolete.



I dont feel SSD is goin 2 replace HDD coz cost/bit of HDD is very less ... SSD is speed but not dat much capacity ....

Sent from my GT-I5500L using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 21, 2011)

this is really bad for us...
can't buy external HDD now


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank God My Old 7200.12 320GB is working good.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 21, 2011)

this will affect laptop prices too.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 21, 2011)

^^ Yes, very much valid point. But from the present market prices, it seems that except for the price increase due to dollar-money value fluctuation, anything yet to change. 
But in long run, yes, it will obviously affect laptop's prices.


----------



## fz8975 (Nov 21, 2011)

Today I went to sony service centre...two guys came to upgrade sony vaio's HDD....
They visited the service centre 2-3 weeks back
when they were told the price they got shocked due to huge increase of 1.5k(approx)..from last visit

Hope the prices come down ASAP..atleast for desktop HDDs


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 21, 2011)

fz8975 said:


> Hope the prices come down ASAP..atleast for desktop HDDs



All HDDs are made at the same place. So, when prices increase, both laptop & desktop HDDs price will increase. They are not independent.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 21, 2011)

2day I asked price of 1TB WD green ... u wont believe wat he qouted ... 5.35k !!!! I mean WTF! !!! I got it 4 1.9k exactly 1 yr bak! !!! are they selin HDDs or gold! !!!

Sent from my GT-I5500L using Tapatalk


----------



## ico (Nov 22, 2011)

> Questions about configurations go here. Strictly Buying Advice - No troubleshooting here. Go through each and every sticky thread of this section and other sections before posting.



Moved to Tech News.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh man! This is really bad. HDD of one of my system has already crashed. And another is just 80 GB, and definitely won't suffice for next one year! 

Btw, I am assuming that this would also affect External HDD's and Pen Drives also. Will it?


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 22, 2011)

^^ Not the pen drives. But it will affect external HDDs in the same way.


----------



## guru_urug (Nov 22, 2011)

ico said:


> Moved to Tech News.



sorry ico...my bad


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 22, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Btw, I am assuming that this would also affect External HDD's and Pen Drives also. Will it?



simply visit flipkart. go to computers, laptop accessories, external hard drive price. a few months ago i brought a 500Gb 2.5" HDD for 2.5k. now price of similar HDD is 4k or more. and this will just get worst.


----------



## sygeek (Nov 23, 2011)

We should start investing in HDDs


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 23, 2011)

Bad news.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 6, 2011)

A drop of relief everyone.
*Western Digital partially restores Thailand operations - TechSpot News*


----------



## Skud (Dec 6, 2011)

Time to trim the fat.  Forget about the price coming back to July-August level anytime soon.


----------



## thanseer (Dec 14, 2011)

too sad



i' thinking to buy a HDD next month


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 15, 2011)

hhmm..was planning to setup my AMD fusion HTPC. will wait for few more months now.


----------



## Terabyte (Dec 22, 2011)

Hard drive prices recede for first time since Thai floods


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice but by how much ??


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 22, 2011)

Now that seagate took over samsungs HDD business...the news is even worse


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 22, 2011)

...and Western Digital taken over Hitachi. 

WD guys pinged me yesterday and bringing an official price of a review I was done and about to put at the day when they were going to announce it and then the floods happened. 9.5mm thick 2.5" 1TB WD Scorpio Blue WD10JPVT is quoted for 10k approx MRP. I think its safe to say that WD is limping- atleast judging purely by how it looks from my end and atleast from notebook drive's POV. Or else WD India wouldn't have been in the position to release a press notification and official price for this.


----------

